# C/Ku band receiver for the taking



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

After almost 20 years of enjoying my BUD, I have moved and can no longer have a big dish. I have a Toshiba TRX2220 complete with remote, but no manual (got misplaced in the move I guess). 

The unit functions like new. I will send it to the first person who provides a prepaid UPS or FedEx pick up.

Doug, Northern California


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

Manual can be found here:

http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/Manuals/Satellite/x2000s.pdf

If nobody snags it before me I'd love to take it off you, Doug. How much would it cost UPS gnd to 23608?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Go to UPS website and check I estimate weight to be about 15 pounds. Shipping point will be from 95492


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Excellent unit. I had one for several years and it was the one I always specked into my better systems.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

is it still available? i just checked the shipping and its not to bad to ship ground.
thanks


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

all4jo said:


> is it still available? i just checked the shipping and its not to bad to ship ground.
> thanks


I am waiting for an earlier responder to advise me of his UPS pick up. I will contact you if for some reason he has changed his mind about wanting the unit.

Doug


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

The Toshiba is on its way to the East coast.
Thanks Doug, it will be looked after and put to good use.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

It went to a good home, I am sure it will be well looked after.
Very nice gesture Doug.


----------

